# E39 DINAN 5 Midnight Photo Shoot



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

Went for a little late night drive the other night... Then it snowed the next night! 

Some pics:


----------



## aw/ir02smg (Dec 23, 2002)

schnell5, glad to see i'm not the only one looking for good shots as i drive around. very nice!!


----------



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

aw/ir02smg said:


> schnell5, glad to see i'm not the only one looking for good shots as i drive around. very nice!!


Ha ha. It's a sickness isn't it! I call it, "Carchitecture". :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Nice pics. What are those huge holes in your lower front fascia, BTW? I've never noticed them before. Two of them, between your foglights.


----------



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

swchang said:


> Nice pics. What are those huge holes in your lower front fascia, BTW? I've never noticed them before. Two of them, between your foglights.


Those are Brake Duct Rings. (as seen on M5's). I custom made them after getting the idea from many M5 owners. See my tech on how to make them here:


----------



## aw/ir02smg (Dec 23, 2002)

Schnell5 said:


> Ha ha. It's a sickness isn't it! I call it, "Carchitecture". :thumbup:


should i admit to the fact that the tripod now stays permanently in my car?  :loco:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Gorgeous pics!

I am looking forward to some good pics of my ride on the 18th!


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

Gotta have the tri-pod esepcially for not shoots. BTW, what cam you using?


----------



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

DarkSide said:


> BTW, what cam you using?


Surprisingly, my cheapy 2003 Sony Cybershot 3.2 that I bought back then for like $225.

I dream of a Nikon D70 or so.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Tripod... 


:eeps: 


Awsome shots :thumbup:


----------

